# Anyone else do any real Snipe-ing



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

Had fun shooting redwing blackbirds on the ground today. Took one at 100ish, and another at 150ish. Does anyone else ever do this?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

No, as it's illegal to go around casually whacking redwings in ND...


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

ND Century Code Classifies them as a harmful wild bird.

COPY PASTE from another forum

I posted this earlier on the "First Confirmed Kill" thread. I will post it hear, since it appears it applies. Just copy/paste the links into your browser and it will take you straight to the ND Century Code on the issue of blackbirds (i.e. harmful wild birds). I'm certainly open to correction, if I am wrong or the Century Code is wrong. But please, if there is additional/correcting information, please post the source. Here is my post on the other thread:

Actually he can kill all the blackbirds that he likes. The North Dakota Century Code classifies them as a "harmful wild bird". Also classified as such are magpies, English sparrows, and starlings. They can be shot on any day during daylight hours.

If you want to see for yourself, you can visit here:
http://www.legis.nd.gov/cencode/t201c01.pdf (See #19)
and
http://www.legis.nd.gov/cencode/t201c04.pdf (See 20.1-04-13)

Hope this helps in some way.


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

and what i was referring to was taking small birds on the ground with a rifle. The term SNIPING comes from the 19th centry british occupation of India when englishmen would shoot at small Inidan snipes with rifles.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

They may classify them as a "harmful bird" that doesn't give you the right to shoot them. They actually fall under, the Migratory Bird Treaty Act of 1918. Which basically states that they are a protected bird. The only way around this is if they are committing or about to commit or threaten an agricultural crop. I don't believe there are any sunflowers out this time of year, so i'd keep your Agelaius phoeniceus killing in your hat. I know we've all shot at or killed black birds not thinking about it.

Go take a look for yourself.

Here are a few links. 
http://www.fws.gov/migratorybirds/RegulationsandPolicies.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Migratory_Bird_Treaty_Act_of_1918

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

rutro!


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

did you look at the first link i posted classifying them as a harmful wild bird and then the second link that said anyone can take any harmful wild bird during daylight hours? Both were sourced form the ND century code, So ND century code VS us wildlife..


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

They are migratory birds so they fall under the Federal Law. So if you are shooting them without a permit your breaking Federal Law.

You better have a permit to be killing them. I can't wait for next fall as we are planting 400 acres of sunflowers.


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

so the ND law is null and void because of the federal law...


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I believe so bud.

xdeano


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

well good thing they were picking on my sunflowers that i still had in from last fall...


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

:thumb:

sure is a good thing...

xdeano


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

fullmetalone said:


> well good thing they were picking on my sunflowers that i still had in from last fall...


You still need a permit. :roll:


----------



## Swifty56 (Sep 14, 2009)

fullmetalone said:


> so the ND law is null and void because of the federal law...


No its not null and void, its just trumped. :eyeroll:
Lets say if a game warden (IF thats what ya call em there), or a law enforcement officer catches you, writes you a ticket, but the prosecuteing attorney decides that the state law punishment is not harsh enough, but the federal law IS !!!!! Let the Feds do it if they want. Or say that they decide that it isnt really a violation of state law, but it is a violation of Federal law, there again the feds can prosecute if they want.
Rule of thumb that I have decided to use after alot of years is that if there is any law still on the books that hasnt been specifically repealed, then it is valid. Period . There will always be some butthead of an officer or attorney who will know about it and use it if they want.
If its in questionable legal status and I do it, then I would definately do it ALONE. and keep my mouth SHUT !!! Plus I have the idea it could be cheaper too. 
Just my 2 cents.

:beer:

Swifty


----------

